# It's infectious!!!



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

No, not my cold/flu/pneumonia... I'm talking about the desire to bomb!! With the weather getting a bit crappy here, we will see when I can get them out, but so far there are 4 boxed up and ready to ship... Might there be more? You bet! Watch out below!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Who drops animals outta the bomber plane!!!!! You crazy man!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

those poor furry critters! I mean the peeps being bombed of course!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Who drops animals outta the bomber plane!!!!! You crazy man!


They're Lemmings... they asked me to!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Best bombing picture ever! hahaha


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Who drops animals outta the bomber plane!!!!! You crazy man!


A crazy LEO from St Louis That's who!!!

Go get em Erich!!!!!!:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Between my contest winner (5), my PiF (5), and assorted bombs... I have no less than 40 cigars going out tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Lat bump to my own post... sorry. I wanted to add this pic to the post above but forgot to. Here's what is going out over the next couple of days... Had to do a bit of "Winter Cleaning"...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll start the bidding at $5.01


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I'll start the bidding at $5.01


That's it?!? Guess I'll have to add some more...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Geez Erich! You caught it baaad!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Gonna be an expensive day at the post office...


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!?!?!? I cant wait to be able to send out bombs. Well, you know the whole 90 day thing.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

that is more than what is in my humi! You have been busy I see on the devil site.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy crap! There are some amazing smokes in those bombs! Going to be some smiling smoking poor bombed fools here shortly! Good on you buddy!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy crap! There are some amazing smokes in those bombs! Going to be some smiling smoking poor bombed fools here shortly! Good on you buddy!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

GAAAAAHHHHRRREEUAHAGAAHHH!!!

***cough, cough***
***breathe, breathe***

Okay, now that I've regained my composure and cleaned up the drink I just spewed from my nose...

Wow!! That is one heckuva bomb!!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, good job E, you must have it real bad, good way to avoid the winter blues, stay safe brother.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Sweet mother Mary and all the saints in heaven!

That is AWESOME Erich!!!! Great bombs and I can't WAIT to see you gets the absolute destruction!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

NICE! Looking forward to more BOOMS!

Those are some serious smokes brother! WOWOWOW!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

someone getting a shark and power ranger?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Am I still winning the bid at $5.01? Woohoo!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Lat bump to my own post... sorry. I wanted to add this pic to the post above but forgot to. Here's what is going out over the next couple of days... Had to do a bit of "Winter Cleaning"...


Wow! Better lock your doors now, nobody's getting out alive.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

$25.00 here, that should help jump start the bidding! 
Nice bomb collection..... gonna do some damage with that lot!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

$25.01!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

26.00, as well as this half eaten cheeseburger i no longer want


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> 26.00, as well as this half eaten cheeseburger i no longer want


No cheesegurgers here!
I raise to $100.00 haha! Sweet Jesus Erich I think that weather is getting to your crazy arse! :whip:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> No cheesegurgers here!
> I raise to $100.00 haha! Sweet Jesus Erich I think that weather is getting to your crazy arse! :whip:


Definitely out now haha! I was hoping I could score it for $10! Can't wait to see the hell break loose after these bombs, big time action!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

$105 + 2 Lost City Piramides. 

Edit: instead of the piramides, I'll toss in Bruno's new shoes!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> $105 + 2 Lost City Piramides.
> 
> Edit: instead of the piramides, I'll toss in Bruno's new shoes!!!


$106 plus 3 Lost cities that Im gonna have after I beat up Veeral and take them! hehe

(Veeral whats your addy again)?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mrmikey32 said:


> HOLY CRAP!?!?!? I cant wait to be able to send out bombs. Well, you know the whole 90 day thing.


If you wish to gift cigars to a fellow BOTL, there is no time limit for waiting. If you just wish to post pictures of cigars you are going to give away, that's a different story but you can send whatever to whomever whenever you wish.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

$77 later... They have shipped! DC's forthcoming.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

scottw said:


> If you wish to gift cigars to a fellow BOTL, there is no time limit for waiting. If you just wish to post pictures of cigars you are going to give away, that's a different story but you can send whatever to whomever whenever you wish.


I thought it was 90 days to see addresses?


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

mrmikey32 said:


> I thought it was 90 days to see addresses?


If you want addresses send a message to a brother that you think would have that information. They'll give it to you.

REAL nice job on the bombs Erich. Bombing is like herpes, but more fun.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WOWOWOW! Nice! Packaging is too neat though LOL!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

That's because you bought up all the duct tape Ray!!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> $77 later... They have shipped! DC's forthcoming.


that's gotta be the prettiest box I've seen since the last time I got laid. ound: awesome!! Love it, can't wait to see the destruction. To bad there wasn't a camera to get the look on these poor suckers faces once they :boom: I don't love the shipping costs though. Dam USPS Raping us on these flat rates. :cheeky: bastards.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Estimated delivery date is Thursday for all... 
0310 0480 0002 6268 0213
0310 0480 0002 6267 9996
0310 0480 0002 6267 9965
0310 0480 0002 6267 9972
0310 0480 0002 6267 9989
0310 0480 0002 6268 4273
0310 0480 0002 6267 9958
0310 0480 0002 6268 0329
0310 0480 0002 6268 0275
0310 0480 0002 6268 0268

I decided on an even 10... :sorry:ainkiller::target::hurt:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Estimated delivery date is Thursday for all...
> 0310 0480 0002 6268 0213
> 0310 0480 0002 6267 9996
> 0310 0480 0002 6267 9965
> ...


This is going to be epic! Great hit my man, going to be so great! Ten is a huge nuclear warhead pretty much!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

doh


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

HOLY BaJesus... Some Great smokes in there!!! Nothing Better than a good stick to keep ya warm on an arctic day!!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Sarge said:


> that's gotta be the prettiest box I've seen since the last time I got laid. ound: awesome!! Love it, can't wait to see the destruction. To bad there wasn't a camera to get the look on these poor suckers faces once they :boom: I don't love the shipping costs though. Dam USPS Raping us on these flat rates. :cheeky: bastards.


Well, not really as he appears to be shipping 13 boxes to multiple destinations.

77 dollars divided by 13 = $5.92 per box. The boxes are free so that does not add cost. Tape and bags /bubble wrap are the only other costs and those can be recycled from previous bombs received.

Less than 6 bucks per box is no horrendous... To do it all at once compounds the cost though.

They look like some nice bombs!!!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Estimated delivery date is Thursday for all...
> 0310 0480 0002 6268 0213
> 0310 0480 0002 6267 9996
> 0310 0480 0002 6267 9965
> ...


Dude, your out of control!! I love it!:rockon:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

BDog said:


> Well, not really as he appears to be shipping 13 boxes to multiple destinations.
> 
> 77 dollars divided by 13 = $5.92 per box. The boxes are free so that does not add cost. Tape and bags /bubble wrap are the only other costs and those can be recycled from previous bombs received.
> 
> ...


buuuuuutttt there is only 10 DC's... O.0


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Lat bump to my own post... sorry. I wanted to add this pic to the post above but forgot to. Here's what is going out over the next couple of days... Had to do a bit of "Winter Cleaning"...


Way to go Erich!! Hit them all hard!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Christ, tried to rep you, says I need to spread some rep. Stupid repping system. Too many guys here deserve more rep from me and I can't give it to them! Errrr.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That was very nice of you to send all 10 bombs to me.

Thanks man!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> That was very nice of you to send all 10 bombs to me.
> 
> Thanks man!


Oh you know it Ray... you're just that awesome! ound:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe everyone should post pics of their bomb on this thread so it's easier to follow the path of destruction.....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

These bombs are landing today.....:amen:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I must say, I was wondering why my mailbox was ticking! An unexpected package? Nah, I doubt I'm getting bombed. Evonida? Huh. I'm supposed to send him a PIF today. I proceeded to open the box, and BOOM! This was my first bombing! Thank you Erich!!!!




























I couldn't be more pleased or surprised! What a gesture!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm going to do my best because I'm at home, sick with the flu, and it hurts just thinking about the internet.

I was abruptly woken around 10:30AM by a large rumble. I looked out the window and saw my mailbox across the street, plumes of smoke rising from inside it's metal case. It dented my neighbor's car. He better have insurance.

Ugh. It hurts to put my boots on. Ugh. It hurts to put a jacket on. Ugh. It hurts to put on my fabulous Buffalo Bills beanie hat with the retro, red standing-bull logo. God, I look fashionable even bundled up for 15 degree weather and with snot running down my face. My team's logo is better than your team's logo. I have such a headache right now, and this flu is making my thumbs hurt. Weird.

The mailbox. What a mess. My neighbor is outside now yelling at me. "We're going to have to exchange insurance information!" I cough on him. Spittle flies from my mouth. "That's all I'm exchanging with you, twerp." I want to die it hurts so badly.

Back inside I dig through the mess. I see Evonnida's name attached to a charred piece of cardboard. Then I see an Ambos Mundos that was on my want list. A Cain Habano from my want list. A Diesel Unlimited from my want list. A Tatuaje Miami from my wantlist. Four knocked off just like that. Digging further I find a Flor De Oliva Maduro (which by the way, even though I'm sick, it smells absolutely incredible), a Fuente Curly Head and a nice note that says,

"Andrew,

I hope you're knock-down, drag-out sick when this arrives. Like, the flu to end all flus. I strike when it hurts you most. My rage is unquenchable, my wrath destructive. You're a boy in a man's game."

Erich signed his name underneath in mean, curly little letters. They made me shiver. It's almost like his diseased helper-monkey wrote the note, and if that's the case, God help us all because that thing should be locked up before it bites someone.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A very nice selection of cigars indeed! I like the pictures so crisp and clear! Nice one Erich, makes me wanna smoke! Phil Enjoy those cigars!

Andrew, that Cain will fix you right up! Hope you feel better brother and enjoy the batch of smokes!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Andrew, that Cain will fix you right up! Hope you feel better brother and enjoy the batch of smokes!


That Cain would put me in the hospital! And thanks for the kind words.

I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> A very nice selection of cigars indeed! I like the pictures so crisp and clear! Nice one Erich, makes me wanna smoke! Phil Enjoy those cigars!


Thanks Veeral! Those are cell phone pics too! (my beloved evo 4g)


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very insidious note from Erich haha sweeeeet. Keep them coming guys!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice couple Bombs so far. :tu

love the story Andrew. That's Sarge fashion storytelling right there.  :tu grats on the hit bro! you deserve it.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Great Job Eric!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

So I opened my mailbox today expecting a package... and I'm not BSing, I was expecting some custom hockey stick grips and here's the proof:
Link to picture

So I find two packages. WTF is the second one? Could it be a bomb?!?! So I had the bomb-sniffing beagle take a whiff, he thought it smelled delicious. so we fought over it for a while and we made our claims:
He claimed the box:









Luckily, I claimed the good stuff!









Wow Erich! Thanks! You must have done some research! The Liga I've had my eye on for a while, same with the Unholy Cocktail. The Tatuaje El Triunfador is one of my favorites, aaand I haven't tried the #2 yet!!! The 5 Vegas had caught my eye but I've yet to pull the trigger on one, this will be my first! I have heard of the Quorum but not a whole lot about it so that will be awesome to try also. Above and beyond and completely by surprise! Oh man, I don't know what I'll smoke first! :madgrin:

I will have my vengeance Erich, I promise you that! :bx


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

4 down, 6 to go...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice sticks there, I always drool a little when I see a LP!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Im hit Im hit.....Marine Down......Get the medics!!!!!!! QUICK!!!!!!!










Now what the hell am I gonna tell the wife when she gets home????? "Ahh Honey at least I saved the American Flag"










With this stupid grin on my face.................










LMAO!!!! Erich I appreciate the kind act my friend. You are a GREAT BOTL also and a very generous one at that. I as you know am a Big Fan of A.J. Fernandez and been dying to get my hands on the Ave Maria!!!!! BOOM I got one now thanks to you!!! I appreciate it so much Erich I really do. You and so many other great people make this the best community ever. I log in everyday just to hang around with people like yourself Erich.

Now lets give credit where credit is due......................










1.Man O War Double Corona ( Excellent 2 and a half Hr smoke!!!)

2. 5 Vegas Cask Strength (Tasty)

3. Cain F ( Breakfast!!!)

4. Ave Maria (Thank You Thank You Thank You)

5. 5 Vegas AAA (Love this smoke)










Man O War & 5 Vegas Cask










Ave Maria & 5 Vegas AAA



















Cain F is a great way to start the day!!!!!!!!

Erich once again THANK YOU for such an awesome BOMB!!!!!! I appreciate you brother!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This kid thinks he's funny, just going around and blowing up everyone's house today! What a friggin nightmare I came home too, WHERE AM I SUPPOSED TO LIVE NOW?!?

My brother I truly appreciate the cigars you sent me unfortunately 3 of them are going to live a very short life as there is no way they are making it past this weekend!

A very nice note, I appreciate it brother:









And the carnage:









I end this with a HUUUUUGE THANK YOU and a warning, you better find a way to reinforce your property, never know when a return missile is headed your way!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Loving all of these bombs Erich! Very very nice my man!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Erich, I'm loving the bombs! Some very nice cigars and great destruction! You have to head over to jersey and enjoy some smokes with us brother!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Came home to my House being light up like a Christmas tree by the Fire Department's Bomb squad... What happend was my Wife got home and saw a strange looking box in the mailbox and got a wierd feeling and the hair stood up on the back of Her neck............... Well she sensed something and she was RIGHT!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

You guys all really deserve them. I hope you enjoy!
All 10 bombs show as being delivered, 7 have been posted, that leaves 3...:typing::behindsofa:


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Today I got home from skiing, all sore and tired, and what do I find?
A package for me? I didn't hear the ticking until i had it firmly grasped in my hands and it was too late...

BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!










List of the Carnage:
Nub Habano
Flor de Oliva Maduro
Perdomo Fresco
5 Vegas Gold Maduro
Oliva Serie V Maduro (from 2008 when I was still in high school)

Perdomo, Nub, Oliva? Someone has been looking at my profile. Sneaky, sneaky. And all because I participated in your contest? 
ITS A TRAP!

But truth is I really appreciate this Erich, Thank you. I cant wait to try the Perdomo Fresco and Flor de Oliva for the first time and the Oliva that's been aged for over 3 years. And I love the other sticks as well.
Thanks again Erich, cant say it enough.
:beerchug:

Thank You!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Erich, Again just cool!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Erich sent out some very nice cigars. I've smoked two out of Chris's bomb and loved them.


----------

